

Visualizing Pi (π) - vp
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Today%27s_featured_picture_(animation)/January_20%2C_2007

======
tfh
I don't know if this visualization is really useful for those who know that

    
    
      circumference = diameter * pi

~~~
cracki
the visualization isn't _meant_ for those who know that.

~~~
allenbrunson
for me, the comment i'm replying to shows a red dot, just to the right of the
up/down arrows. i've seen a couple of other comments with such a dot. anybody
know what it means?

~~~
chriskelley
It means the comment has reached the "good" threshold and has 5+ upvotes. See:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=846123>

------
jonp
I wonder why they chose a wheel with seven spokes. I don't recall ever seeing
one with an odd number.

~~~
andreyf
Wheels with an odd number have less variance in how much weight they can
support along their edge. An even number of spokes makes a wheel with "weaker"
points midway between the spokes, where the wheel won't hold as much weight.

~~~
jonp
Thanks. For some reason I was thinking of old-fashioned wooden wheels rather
than modern car wheels. I guess someone figured out the physics at some point
and there was no looking back.

------
dmoney
Pi = cheese wrapped in sausage.

